# حياكم بازار باب رزق جميل "محل المميزة"



## كريستال سنتر (31 أكتوبر 2010)

* بازار وتخفيضات المميزة في باب رزق جميل 3 ايام








:: الثلاثاء والاربعاء والخميس ::







الثلاثاء 2-11-2010 الى الخميس 4-11-2010
 الدوام من الساعه 4 الى الساعه 10 مساء
الله يحييكم محل المميزة يرحب بكم في باب رزق جميل بالدمام 
تخفيضاااات خياليه
الاكسسوارات المميزة المطبوعه الجاهزة وكذالك الطباعه حسب الطلب الرجالية والنسائية والمحافظ المميزة 
و الاطقم والشنط 
والطباعه على الاكواب والبروشات و الفساتين والسيراميك والخشب 
والدروووع والاطقم الرجالية (محفظه مسبحة كبك -تلبيسة الجوال و الميداليات وتعليقات الجوال ) وجميع الاكسسوارات الرجالية والنسائية بانواعها
كتابة الاسماء بالفضة والذهب
 وجميع المنتاجات
اهلا وسهلا بكم




حيااااااااااكم الله




العنوان:  باب رزق جميل
 الدمام مقابل الاستاد الرياضي جهة الكوبري بعد مطاعم كوكو وصيدلية الدواء ع الزاويه

 محل المميزة​ *


----------



## كريستال سنتر (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حياكم بازار باب رزق جميل "محل المميزة"*

ااااااااااااب


----------



## ترانيم قلم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حياكم بازار باب رزق جميل "محل المميزة"*

شكرا للتبليغ ،،


----------

